# Has Anyone Heard of This Color Combination?



## Freelance Cowgirl (May 27, 2011)

I rescued a filly a little over a year ago now. No idea what her breed is at the moment, though, we're guessing an Arab mix because of how she's built and the way she carries herself. Anyway, I think her coloring is very unique. Sorry for the lack of pictures, because I have no good ones at the moment. She's covered in winter fur now too and it might be harder to capture the colors with my phone camera.

When she lost all of her baby hair, for a while she was sort of black. Now she's liver chestnut with a lighter sorrel-ish-brown mane and tail. Her tail is a little more blonde, though. And this is all around the ends of the hair. Like they were dipped in paint. All 4 legs, starting around the fetlocks (higher on her front legs) the hair turns totally blonde. Like a dark palamino. They are not white though that is definitely noticeable enough.

She is currently 2 and will be turning 3 around the end of spring. Has anyone seen that sort of coloring combination on a horse (hopefully you can picture it in your head)? Will she keep it or change since she's young? It's kind of funny, over the summer when her hair was short, if the sun shone on her just right she looked purple. 

I don't know if it's normal for a liver chestnut horse to have blonde fetlocks and front cannons, then have her color mane and tail. So if I'm stupid then tell me! She's the only liver horse I've ever seen so I don't have a clue.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pictures would be a big help. She could just be sun bleached in those areas.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Take a pic with your phone camera even if she is in her winter fuzzies we can maybe tell you something about her color.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Could be a flaxen liver chestnut. Chestnuts' legs get lighter as they go down and flaxen would cause the light mane and tail, and probably make her legs even lighter.


----------



## Freelance Cowgirl (May 27, 2011)

So, I walked into the barn to take some pictures and I facepalmed. Her mane and tale is a lot less blonde than I thought they were, especially on camera. Same for her back legs. They're all just really sorrel. But her front legs are the same as I had said. Either I'm color blind or she's a chameleon. Both, maybe!  Beware, she's very dirty. I find it infuriatingly impossible to keep the horses clean when they have their winter coats. So I barely try. I have a hunch that she might turn chestnut or sorrel, but not sure since she's so dark during the summer.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes chestnut.

If you want to get technical, shes liver chestnut, and carries the flaxen gene which is giving her the lighter legs and mane/tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you sure she's flaxen? I think it looks like a normal chestnuts mane would. It's just that her coat is so dark it makes it look light. It just doesn't have the paleness that a flaxen would be IMPO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I second CLaPorte's post, defiantly a liver chestnut with the flaxen gene. She's Very pretty!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely flaxen liver chestnut, she's adorable! Could be a sooty chestnut anyone know for sure?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

What a cute flaxen liver chestnut! Pretty coloring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She doesn't have to turn sorrel or chestnut...she already is! Yes, winter grooming can be challenging.


----------



## Freelance Cowgirl (May 27, 2011)

Thanks a bunch everyone! I always call her my pretty baby girl.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

I would say just pain Liver Chestnut, I don't see the Flaxen at all, just normal lightening that chestnut gets.


----------

